# Anyone had experience with Classy Dyeing in LA?



## paintedowl (Jan 1, 2011)

I am going to be printing onto the Anvil 490B Organic youth shirts but don't really like their color options. I was thinking of having them dyed by Classy Dyeing in Los Angeles. They quoted me $2 per pound for anything over 30 lbs. Has anyone ever used them or even heard of them? Does this seem like a good price? Thanks!


----------



## playernjag (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah I have used them, they are really fast and professional.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

Make sure the garments are pfd.


----------



## paintedowl (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes they are PFD....Have you heard of Classy Dyeing?


----------



## playernjag (Jan 11, 2011)

I use classy dye all the time. Talk to duran and tell him that Amneet sent you. Their number is 323.846.8554.


----------



## hipsandhair (Nov 12, 2009)

Love Classy Dye...Duran is awesome, and they do small minimums which most other dye houses do not do.

I've even had none pfd garments dyed which came out awesome.

Highly recommended.

Hips and Hair


----------



## Wuz worth it (Oct 1, 2010)

I know this a stupid question, but what is PFC garments? Thanks, as I am just learning..


----------



## hipsandhair (Nov 12, 2009)

PFD not PFC and it stands for prepared for dye...shirts in their natural form before they are dyed basically.

It is easier and recommended by most dye houses to bring them PFD garments, most places will usually accept white as well, but if you have the option, go with PFD.


----------



## Wuz worth it (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you for the info. As I will start looking into this this year. There are still a FEW dye houses left in my local area. Thank you again


----------

